# Nova 12x16 speed washer +



## samtaykeeash (Jul 11, 2015)

Hiya I am a newbie and looking for some advice please. I have an old Nova 12x16 speed washer that i would like to sell on but have no idea where to go or if anyone would be interested. Help please. I am in bedfordshire. Thankyou in advance.


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 14, 2015)

A quick search for "Nova 12x16 speed washer" produced this:Vintage Nova Darkroom 12x16 Speed Washer Elstow - MK42

Phil


----------

